# Windows Partition unter Fedora Core einbinden



## ohrfond (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo! Ich habe mir die neueste Version von Fedora Core heruntergeladen (DVD-Version) und installiert. Es ist aber nicht so wie bei Suse oder Knoppix, dass die Windows Partition auomatisch eingebunden wird. Wie geht das dass ich trotzdem auf die Dateien auf der Windows Partition zugreifen kann?


----------



## dritter (3. Januar 2005)

errmm.. mount?


----------



## ohrfond (3. Januar 2005)

Eine sehr hilfreiche antwort! Bei anderen Distributionen ist das automatisch aber unter Fedora Core nicht. Sollte es funktionieren, wenn ich das mach? :  http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/rpm/contrib.html   Hier downloaden und dann Schritt für Schritt das mache, was in "Read instructions" steht ? ? ?
Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## RedWing (3. Januar 2005)

Versuchs doch erstmal einfach:

1.) Finde via fdisk unter root heraus welches device hinter der Partition dahinter steckt,
die du einbinden willst.
Bsp.: Du hast das deivce /dev/hda1 für deine Partition gefunden und die ist mit ntfs formatiert,
dann sollte das folgende ausreichen:


```
mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mein/mntpoint
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Helmut Klein (3. Januar 2005)

Bitte nächstes mal vorher die Suchfunktion betätigen. 

Falls du vor hast eine ntfs-partition zu mounten wirst du um den Treiber von deiner o.g. Adresse nicht herumkommen (außer RedHat hat nun doch den NTFS-Treiber direkt im Kernel aktiviert).

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials176758.html

Falls du auch als normaler User auf deine Daten zugreifen möchtest, wäre folgendes noch relevant:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials151207.html

Wichtig ist hier die "uid=..." Angabe in der Options-Spalte deiner fstab. Damit gibst du an, wem die Dateien gehören. Per "gid=.." kannst du ebenfalls Angaben, welcher Gruppe die Dateien angehören.


----------



## dritter (4. Januar 2005)

Naja. Zu dem Zeitpunkt konnte Dir auch nicht mehr geholfen werden. Bei einer Fehlenden Angabe des Dateisystems und Deines Wissensstandes (inclusive wonach Du bereits gesucht hast).


----------



## ohrfond (4. Januar 2005)

danke für die antwort! da problem ist jetzt geklärt, jetzt möchte ich aber die daten dieser windows-partition auf einen anderen Windows-Rechner übers Netzwerk freigeben (mit Samba).
Ich starte die Konsole als su und gebe ein: "/etc/init.d/smb start "
"SMB-Dienste starten" und "NMB-Dienste starten" erhalte ich zurück
Stimmt das? Weil bei Suse (jetzt habe ich Fedora Core 3) habe ich immer eingegeben: "/etc/init.d/SAMBA start " und so weit ich mich erinnere kam auch eine ganz andere Rückmeldung
Danach gebe ich ein: "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.3"     Rückmeldung: command not found
Was mach ich falsch?

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## Helmut Klein (4. Januar 2005)

Ja, das sollte so stimmen.

Zu deinem ifconfig-Problem: Probiers mal mit /sbin/ifconfig - wahrscheinlich steht /sbin nicht in deiner $PATH Variable. (Per "su -" zu root wechseln.)

Zu samba gibt es bei uns ein Tutorial, siehe hier.


----------



## ohrfond (4. Januar 2005)

Das mit der IP funktioniert jetzt, danke! Zu dem tutorial, ich hab so ein ähnliches schon gesehen, was ich aber nicht weiß: Wie kann ich in den Dateien etwas umändern? Es steht immer "schreibgeschützt" da. Bitte einfach erklären, ich bin noch Anfänger in Linux!


----------



## Helmut Klein (4. Januar 2005)

Versuchst du die Datei auch als root zu ändern?

Einfach als root in einem Terminal mit dem Editor deiner Wahl, z.B. nano welcher sich sehr einfach bedienen lässt, die Datei öffnen:


```
nano -w /etc/samba/smb.conf
```

Mit STRG-X beendest du nano wieder und speicherst ggf. ab.


----------

